# Post your computer desktop/wallpaper!



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

I always start a thread like this in forums, haha.
I just love to see people's desktop setups and wallpapers.
If it's a large image, please put it in spoilers or give a link instead!

This is mine currently: I have a dual monitor setup at home.
Smaller screen on the right is my laptop (I use rainmeter on it for a couple of things),
larger screen on the left is my wide screen that stays at home.
It's blank apart from the wallpaper because I have all I need on my laptop screen,
I mainly use the large screen for gaming and when I need to have a lot of windows open.
It comes in VERY handy for homework!
There are as few icons as possible because I HATE cluttered desktops, hehe. Everything is tucked away in folders.

I change mine every month or so.







Full size image: http://oi62.tinypic.com/2irw4s4.jpg

Left artwork: Official promotional image for Mushi-Shi season 2.
Right artwork:  Original artwork by Jean Giraud, A.K.A Moebius (R.I.P).


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

small version:


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

Totoro! I love that scene in the movie.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

My games on my ipad. Just tell me your draw something name...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

this


----------



## dew (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5vxflc83emg1vq/Screenshot 2014-04-15 15.52.24.png


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a very creative person. <3



- - - Post Merge - - -



dew said:


>



oh my gosh. I love this. <3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 15, 2014)

[Deleted]

Edit 
Lmao  this is so embarrassing I am not a creepy fangirl anymore


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2014)

mine is literally windows 7 default because i cant be ****ed to change it, its not like i stare at my background whilst im on my computer so i see no point in changing it, its not likely i'll see it for more than 5 minutes each day


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> mine is literally windows 7 default because i cant be ****ed to change it, *its not like i stare at my background whilst im on my computer* so i see no point in changing it, its not likely i'll see it for more than 5 minutes each day



I do


----------



## e-puff (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got two monitors, so I often see the background when I haven't got anything up on the second one.


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> mine is literally windows 7 default because i cant be ****ed to change it, its not like i stare at my background whilst im on my computer so i see no point in changing it, its not likely i'll see it for more than 5 minutes each day



Hahahaha, I get your point. My computer is turned on all day though usually, so I'd rather have some nice artwork to look at when I'm not using it.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 15, 2014)

Cats<3


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## fleaofdeath (Apr 15, 2014)

My background on my tablet



And my lock screen c:


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

There we go!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 15, 2014)

I like Miku's theme colours and the quality of the picture, so I've always had this one as my desktop picture. I'm too lazy to find a better picture to change it, although my dad used to get annoyed because I would change the desktop to funny moving picture gifs from my favorite animes, which of course caused lagg. That was when I was like 7 or 8 though and we all shared that one computer. Now I have my own laptop hehe.


Spoiler: Hatsune Miku Desktop Wallpaper


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I like Miku's theme colours and the quality of the picture, so I've always had this one as my desktop picture. I'm too lazy to find a better picture to change it, although my dad used to get annoyed because I would change the desktop to funny moving picture gifs from my favorite animes, which of course caused lagg. That was when I was like 7 or 8 though and we all shared that one computer. Now I have my own laptop hehe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hatsune Miku Desktop Wallpaper
> ...



damn thats a pretty awesome wallpaper 8-8


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler: its a little bloody



don't ask why


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been like this for a couple of weeks. Before then it was Lumina from _Lightning Returns_.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Spoiler: its a little bloody
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask why View attachment 40161



best.. wallpaper.. ever..


----------



## Titi (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> View attachment 40158
> There we go!



Super cute icons! Lovely.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

Titi said:


> Super cute icons! Lovely.



Aw, thank you! They always brighten up my day c:


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

Lots of these are well cute!


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Finding a 1366x768 wallpaper is really difficult IMO. .


Spoiler












Probably lost quality because of the spoilers but w/e.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> Finding a 1366x768 wallpaper is really difficult IMO. .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



CUTE!!! ♥//O//♥


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler







^u^


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

yosugay said:


>



How did you get that Persona thing?? I love it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So pretty u w u


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> How did you get that Persona thing?? I love it!!



its a rainmeter theme. rainmeter is this clock you have on your desktop and it has different themes. i think i got the persona theme from deviantart. i got it so long ago so i dont really remember how i installed it though lol. it was kind of a long process.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

yosugay said:


> its a rainmeter theme. rainmeter is this clock you have on your desktop and it has different themes. i think i got the persona theme from deviantart. i got it so long ago so i dont really remember how i installed it though lol. it was kind of a long process.



Oooh, okay! Well I'll look around and see if I can figure it out, it just looks so cool, thank you for answering! 
Also, I love the gif in your signature it's so cute c:


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Oooh, okay! Well I'll look around and see if I can figure it out, it just looks so cool, thank you for answering!
> Also, I love the gif in your signature it's so cute c:



aww thank you u //// u //// u


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Oooh, okay! Well I'll look around and see if I can figure it out, it just looks so cool, thank you for answering!
> *Also, I love the gif in your signature it's so cute c:*



ikr?♥ she looks a lot like me, except my hair is a lot longer


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ikr?♥ she looks a lot like me, except my hair is a lot longer



omg you must be very adorable then


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2014)

*


Spoiler: wwallpaper










the time is alwways wwrong. its really annoyin. i fix it but it keeps going off*


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's mine! I need to clean up the icons, and having three clocks on screen is a little redundant, haha, but I don't want to get rid of the OtaClock. It makes me laugh.



yosugay said:


> its a rainmeter theme. rainmeter is this clock you have on your desktop and it has different themes. i think i got the persona theme from deviantart. i got it so long ago so i dont really remember how i installed it though lol. it was kind of a long process.


How embarassing. We seem to have the same Persona 3 HUD.  I had a Persona 3 wallpaper to match at some point, but I just kind of kept it up there even when I switched. Speaking of which...



ghostbab said:


> Oooh, okay! Well I'll look around and see if I can figure it out, it just looks so cool, thank you for answering!
> Also, I love the gif in your signature it's so cute c:



Hey, I also have the theme on my desktop, and I kept the link, so here you go! You just need to install Rainmeter, and the maker of the Persona theme has some instructions on how to set it up. They also made one with the Persona 4 HUD if you'd prefer that.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> Here's mine! I need to clean up the icons, and having three clocks on screen is a little redundant, haha, but I don't want to get rid of the OtaClock. It makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> How embarassing. We seem to have the same Persona 3 HUD.  I had a Persona 3 wallpaper to match at some point, but I just kind of kept it up there even when I switched. Speaking of which...
> ...



thank you for helping out, cuz my memory is bad haha


----------



## Aizu (Apr 15, 2014)

This one is mine at the moment:


----------



## analytic (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

<33

- - - Post Merge - - -


Spoiler: moreee
















I love these so ****ing much


----------



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

Thebootycall, these are AMAZING.
Brilliant! Do you know who they are by?

- - - Post Merge - - -



caligulasAquarium said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wwallpaper
> ...



Hahahaha you have a shimeji invasion! 
I used to have them but but they clone waaaaay too much and run away with windows,
which got really annoying sincd my computer is always on and I always have various windows open.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

GoT fan? =D

I found them here - http://brionyjane.com/2013/06/22/more-awesome-game-of-thrones-wallpapers-90s-style/

Drawn by Mike Wrobel, I believe. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://brionyjane.com/2013/05/28/game-of-thrones-characters-drawn-as-90s-characters/

Jon <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

FOUND HIS TUMBLR PRAISE THE LORD http://moshi-kun.tumblr.com/

Officially in love with this guy and I'm so putting these on my wall http://society6.com/Moshikun/prints


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

yosugay said:


> omg you must be very adorable then



*blush* ahh >//< nonon♥


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




source? ;w;


----------



## Prisma (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler








Ish dis.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 17, 2014)

This.
It just makes me feel good.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

cute c:


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

BRILLIANT.
SOURCE PLEASE.


----------



## blossum (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 17, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> BRILLIANT.
> SOURCE PLEASE.


----------



## Miya902 (Apr 17, 2014)

here's mine http://www.deviantart.com/art/Pinkie-Pie-Silhouette-Wall-390914269


----------



## Cou (Apr 17, 2014)

haven't changed since I found this diamond.


----------



## ChrisSilverstarCanada (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is a 3D Pacman design I created


----------



## Titi (Apr 17, 2014)

Love the BR BA one, hahahaha! Walt looking fabulous.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2014)

*changed my wwallpaper


Spoiler: wweh










*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler: BG









I've had this background for such a long time, definitely satisfied


----------



## cherche (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## rubyy (Apr 17, 2014)

basically everyone i love, made it myself and the sticky note on the corner is my timetable for school


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Background






My PC background changes every...10 or 20 minutes? But this is what it is right now.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Background






Nothing fantastic but I love it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

haha my volume was in the way, oh well


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my background right now. My favorite band ;A;


----------



## Togekiss906 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my backround. Haven't changed it for a year or so.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

For those who don't know, that's from Angel Beats 

ipad





iPhone lock - I've hidden my nieces face for privacy reason with a lovely hat, enjoy. 


Spoiler











And my normal iphone home screen wallpaper 


Spoiler










​


----------



## Prisma (Apr 18, 2014)

Changed my wallpaper.
 I saw someone with this picture and i just HAD to find it.
Now its forever my phone's wallpaper


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

I love it how the Angel Beats wallpaper represents 0% of the actual anime. x3


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I love it how the Angel Beats wallpaper represents 0% of the actual anime. x3



That really doesn't mean anything though, i loved the anime and the picture i thought was lovely?


----------



## Murray (Apr 18, 2014)

Lauren said:


> That really doesn't mean anything though, i loved the anime and the picture i thought was lovely?



isnt it  more of an artistic interpretation of the intro


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

Murray said:


> isnt it  more of an artistic interpretation of the intro



Pretty much, it's her play piano, I presume someone made it look better in my opinion. Anyway, opinions are opinions! ^.^


----------



## Zedark (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is Natsu from Fairy Tail


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Click for larger version





Spoiler



Why does my wifi say not connected


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

Husky said:


> Click for larger version
> 
> View attachment 40816
> 
> ...



Some times the task bar can crash, try right clicking and refreshing or just restarting. That's my theory anyway! It's helped me!


----------



## Jawile (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mccorgi (Apr 18, 2014)

ZANKOKU NA TENSHI NO YOUNI


----------



## Titi (Apr 18, 2014)

mccorgi I can't see yours! It shows the broken image icon.


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

gotta get those icons off my screen...


----------



## Sumia (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 20, 2014)

An awesome looking Steelix vs. my favorite Pokemon, Altaria. 

I found it here: http://leashe.deviantart.com/art/IPL-Altaria-vs-Steelix-172313703


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Spoiler: BG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so cool. I had one similar a couple of years ago. ; u ;


----------



## cloudynoon (Apr 22, 2014)

I have my wallpapers set to shuffle through about 20 different images, but this is what the background is right now:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Spoiler


Reminds me of Sayonara Zetsubou sensei uwu


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 22, 2014)

I like simple wallpapers~


----------



## Pearls (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine's just the windows 7 default because my STUPID LAPTOP wont let me change it for some reason  Except it somehow went completely off centre...


----------



## hanashi (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoiler






rei, rei, rei ayanami


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Just realized might be considered graphic...so oops. It really wasn't that bad though, it's an artisticly done naked skeleton lady.

Sounds awful, but it's really pretty and dark.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoiler







KnK 5eva


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 22, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 40458


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Apr 22, 2014)

actually here

http://i.imgur.com/Mo9fmza.png

that's my wallpaper lol it looked awful on here :u


----------



## Coni (Apr 23, 2014)

Love this thread! This is my current wallpaper



Spoiler:  If you played this game, I like you.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 23, 2014)

Coni said:


> Love this thread! This is my current wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love Bioshock. c:


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 23, 2014)

My desktop cycles through these wallpapers. It changes to the next one every 30 minutes.

http://imgur.com/a/lQ3Al


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## raimon (Apr 23, 2014)

mine cycles through every 10 minutes but this is my wallpaper folder:


----------



## cherche (Apr 23, 2014)

omg you still have the free! water time caps


----------



## raimon (Apr 23, 2014)

cherche said:


> omg you still have the free! water time caps



yea ofc but only the ones that are cute uwu


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Up this thread because I changed mine today.
(both screens) 

Large screen is Gorillaz artwork and laptop screen is a montage I made with Le Visiteur du Futur artwork + my rainmeter stuff, and quotes from the series.






larger size: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nf66mw&s=8#.U7E2oPmSzT8


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler







I have more anime/game related backgrounds~


----------



## Byebi (Jun 30, 2014)

It's either this or Magi haha.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Nicole. (Jun 30, 2014)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## hanashi (Jun 30, 2014)

heres mine



Spoiler: drumroll......


----------



## mob (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Brad (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## helenxsarah (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler: computer wallpaper









Spoiler: phone wallpaper


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Brad said:


> -



Scott Pilgrim!! Love it!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 30, 2014)

Well this is kinda expected but



Spoiler


----------



## Improv (Jun 30, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/RMGr2xw.png is my wallpaper
because why not


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 30, 2014)

I would if I knew how to screenshot on a macbook


----------



## Improv (Jun 30, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I would if I knew how to screenshot on a macbook



Command + Shift + 3


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 30, 2014)

lmao i'm a mess


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## ManicMoose (Jun 30, 2014)

My whole desktop is pretty boring right now, I just got a new computer. I think I got the picture somewhere on fartgallery.tumblr.com


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 30, 2014)

Improv said:


> Command + Shift + 3



Thank you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's mine.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 30, 2014)

Linky

Made for me by someone.


----------



## laineybop (Jun 30, 2014)

I use a picture of my adorable nephew for my background...don't have a screensaver.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's mine!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not at my computer right now and I'm too lazy to get a pic but here's my iPad mini retina, iOS 8 wallpaper.



Spoiler: iPad mini 2









And my galaxy s4, just simple Android L wallpaper.



Spoiler: Galaxy S4


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 30, 2014)

yep. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine is Amy!


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler











at one point it was one a collation of my selfies but it made me look too pretentious when ppl were lookin t me


----------



## merinda! (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Mac













Spoiler: iPhone


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine is just a mockup 3D render I made about a year ago.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Desktop













Spoiler: Tablet













Spoiler: Phone










I realize that my desktop has three clocks on it. As much as I would love to be the kind of person who has a nice, clean desktop, I just can't get over novelty applications.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Mac:









Spoiler: Windows Partition:









Spoiler: Until today, then I changed it to:


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 1, 2014)

B) Ipad

Sweg

( A character from the show Prison Break )


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> -



Hell yeah Mushi-shi wallpaper! I loved that episode.


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

My computer's wallpaper has a rotation feature so every 10 minutes it changes. Might be art, anime, landscapes. 




Spoiler: On my ipad



The lock screen

And my wallpaper 






Spoiler: On my smartphone



My lock screen

Except on my phone I erased the SHER part and turned it into a numerical code that is required to access the phone. 
Children have grubby hands. Only my hubby and I understand the code hehe.
My wallpaper

Because it's hilarious to me and I love them. 
And my husband is ok with it xD.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 16, 2014)

Spoiler: My Phone


----------

